# I need support to beat ductal yeast!



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I am a first time mom breastfeeding my 2 mo old daughter exclusively. She is thriving....but I am dealing with a nasty ductal yeast infection in one breast that has me very discouraged. I started having severe deep shooting pains and burning sensations 4 wks ago. It didn't happen every time I nursed.The pain got so bad that I was in hysterics and afraid to be alone with my baby. My mw said to take motrin and referred me to a breast specialist who did an ultrasound and said everything was normal....and that I probably just needed to stop breastfeeding. I was so emotional and down, and knew there had to be another way. I researched online and consulted with local lactation services and we decided it was classic ductal yeast....and my baby had thrush (a white tounge only that the ped said was perfectly normal when I questioned her).

So, now the baby has been on nystatin for 5 days and I took a 400mg loading dose of diflucan 5 days ago with 200mg daily since then. I have a 14 day supply.

The pain has only occurred once since treatment and it was extremely mild...only burning on the nipple area. My question is.....has this worked for anyone. I have read a lot of people's stories and I get the picture that yeast is hard to beat......I feel like I need some encouragement....I'm trying to remain positive but I live in fear that the pain will return. I just won't give up on breastfeeding!

Thanks for any advice you have!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

There are resistant strains of candida that just won't go away using the prescribed medicines like Nystatin.

I have had pretty good results taking grapefruit seed extract.
Cutting sugar and dairy from your diet will help, too.

A forum search for "yeast" or "candida" or "thrush" should find you lots of helpful information.


----------



## KarmaChameleon (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh, Leafwood. If I ever get to 1,000 posts around this joint I am thinking of naming myself "Candida Crusader".

Often I will be on these boards typing typing typing (like now) and my husband will ask me what the h*** I am doing (like now) and I tell him to SHUSH because I am helping someone beat thrush (like now).

I battled killer thrush for 4.5 months and I was absolutely losing my mind over it. I was on the same Diflucan dose you are on and it did nothing in the mong term. If I had taken yeast as seriously toward the beginning as I did toward the end, I may have beaten it alot sooner. So I will give you a list of things to do, but it is up to you to be totally comitted to doing each and every one of the following things (or pretty damn close) starting ASAP.

Shopping List:
Gentian Violet (call local pharmacies)
Grapfruit Seed Extract a.k.a. GSE (liquid and capsules)
Flax Seed Oil Capsules
ProBiotic capsules
Green Tea
Distilled water
White Vinegar
Candex *optional, but highly recommended by me (www.iherb.com)

Regiment: (for mama)
1.) Cut out ALL sugar and most fruits. Live on whole grains, veggies, seafood and lean meats. Eliminate most dairy, all yeast products, all fermented foods, all alcohol.
2.) Wash all clothing and bras that come into contact with milk with a 1/2 c. of white vinegar in a hot wash NIGHTLY
3.) Drink only distilled water...tap and spring contain naughty bacteria
4.) Make a "boobie wash" out of a liberal squirt of GSE in a squirt bottle with d. water...rinse your nipples after each feeding.
5.) MEDS: Take as many probiotic caps as you can afford ... they do get expensive; 2 Flax Oil caps; Candex as directed on bottle; Vitamin C; GSE Caps.

*"you have steam coming off your fingers over there...what in hell are you doing?" dh just asked

Regiment: (for baby)
1.) take a Q-Tip each morning and "paint" baby's mouth with the GV. Do this at night for a few days too. It will stain EVERYTHING so don't put baby in nice clothes for a good 3 weeks. You can rub vaseline on the rest of her face so that it won't stain her skin. Baby will ook funny. You will get comments. Disregard them immediately.
2.) Should you continue Nystatin? That's your choice. I used it after the symptoms were gone as a preventative measure bt the GV is much more effective short term.
3.) Open a ProBiotic capsule a few times a day and rub the pwoder on your nipple before nursing.

I think that;s it.

I have just distilled everything I went thorugh into a nice post for you and I sincerely HOPE IT HELPS. Print it out and follow it to the letter...or ignore it and do nothing I said. But don't do it half-assed -- you'll wind up penniless and frustrated. Beating thrush isn't cheap (but neither is formula, right?).

My battle with yeast was hellish. I hope to help at least one person in this lifetime to avoid going through what I did (although ,between you and me, I know I have already helped a handful of people with my advice so I have a great track recond)

Good for you for ignoring that tech...even riddled with yeast, breastmilk is still best. I applaud your efforts, past and future!

Candida Crusader signing off.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I had thrush for quite a while too. I think mine was compounded by my dd's bad latch which left my skin broken for almost 6 months. I think the thrush would have been easier to get rid of if my skin hadn't been so traumatized.

I found the Diflucan regimen you're taking very helpful to get rid of those 'broken glass' pains deep in the boob.

I agree with the steps Karma Chameleon listed. I'd just add that if you have fair sensitive skin prone to irritation then be careful you don't overdo the treatments and dry your skin out too much. The GSE burnt my skin even in very diluted form (also I'm a bit allergic to citrus so that didn't help).


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I know its been a while, but I really wanted to thank everyone who replied to my plea for support. It is now almost 10 weeks since the issue started and (as I hold my breath) I think the yeast is gone!!!!
















The Diflucan took care of the deep, horrid pains in the milk ducts, and then topical treatment, Nystatin for my baby, and tons of steralization and vinegar washes took care of the rest. I must admit that I am still paraniod and every new sensation I feel brings back fear that the yeast is returning, but my daughters mouth is clear and I feel great. More energy and we are generally getting back to being a happy healthy family.....I am so greatful that I never stopped breastfeeding. And I think my daughter agrees (now weighing in at over 15lbs at 14 weeks).

Thank you again. We survived yeast and there is hope!


----------

